
The Traveling Salesman Problem: A Neural Network Perspective (1993) [pdf] - doener
http://www.iro.umontreal.ca/~dift6751/paper_potvin_nn_tsp.pdf
======
jmount
If you are interested in the Traveling Salesman problem, I recommend William
J. Cook's excellent "In Pursuit of the Traveling Salesman."

~~~
quietbritishjim
Thanks a lot for this recommendation. I bought it, read it, and found the
heuristic algorithms in it could be applied to a problem I had to solve at
work. So I'm very pleased you commented!

